# Router boss, or the wood rat



## grimreeper (Nov 6, 2009)

Hello every one. I was over at a friends today and he was having trouble picking out one of these things. One was the router boss and the other was the wood rat. I did some checking out on these things and to me they look like some thing used for making different joint cuts. Are these two units that good. Is there any one on here that have used them, if so what is your opinion.

Colin


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I've only used the Woodrat. The Routerboss was developed from it by the US Woodrat distributor and offers a few improvements although fundamentally they both do the same job. Since the Woodrat has been around longer,you are more likely to pick it up at a decent price on eBay.
I find it an interesting bit of kit that I need more practice with. You can produce very complex joints with it. 
There is a lot of information at
Visitors from

Cheers

Peter


----------



## larry t (Sep 8, 2007)

I've been told by a professional woodworker,that the Woodrat or Routerboss either one are very complicated and time consuming to use.Haven't used one myself but based on the info I have I wouldn't buy it


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Whilst there is a learning curve, if I can use it, it can't be that complicated. Thinkof them in terms of a engineering vertical mill, where movements in the various axes are under control. Fundamentally that is what both of them do. You can use either of them to produce pretty much any joint and at any angle. Try producing a showcase joint by hand !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## johnk (Aug 29, 2008)

This may be too late but I'll chip in. I have a Router Boss and love it. To characterize the machine, it is closer to a CNC (3D type). It has replaced my Router Table (high end) with 3 1/4 HP Porter Cable and precision lift. I also had an Akeda jig. I was looking to buy a Mortise and Tenon jig, tried a couple, and settled on the Leigh. Well, I came across a Woodrat user and he blew my mind with its capabilities.The Router Boss is made here in the US so I bought that. (By the way, I can do beading, or a more decorative moulding) like the new Kreg).

People say these machines are hard to use, but I beleive it's because they are not restrictive. For example, with the same machine you can do dovetails on boards that meet at 90 degrees for a 4 sided box, or make an octagon, or, etc. Also the sides can slope. Then there is mortise and tenon (including loose), beading, etc. Wood dimensions are limited only by your ability to secure or clamp, and even this is flexible.

Anyway, I have a Router Boss, not a precision router table, a high end dovetail jig, a mortise and tenon jig, and now I can include the Kreg beading jig. Another point is that the support is AAA+ for the Router Boss.

Hope this helps.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi John

Welcome to the group. I see you originally joined us two years ago ! You must get the prize for the longest time for your first post !

I have almost completed making a morticing rail for mine. I couldn't get the heavy section aluminium 'U' section I wanted, but could get some lighter stuff. I've beefed it up in order to get adequate thickness of material for tapping the clamp holes by epoxying flat section and angle section to it.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## johnk (Aug 29, 2008)

I travel a lot and had to rebuild our kitchen, etc. and that kept me very busy. The kitchen is actually a restoration of cabinets and mouldings in our 1910 house. We moved in in 1971 and the original cabinets were beat up. They were replaced with quality cabinets but the look changed. Also all the mouldings and trim work are non-standard. Over the years some, especially outdoors, had to be replaced. Routing became a key capability in my shop. When I got the Router Boss (US Wood Rat), I decided to build using some of the unique capabilities the machine provides.
Some simple stuff - I used 1" thick cabinet doors and used off the shelf rail and stile bits. But, where rail met stile, I used loose tenon joinery to strengthen the jont. Note that for all work it was easy to keep all tolerances wothin a few thousanths of an inch. Thus assembly and finishing was a cinch.
There's more but I have to go.


----------



## able339 (Nov 28, 2011)

As I understand it, both the router boss and the woodrat will not generate a radiused tennon. one has to do that as a separate operation. Is this correct? I would like comments on Leigh's stuff also re FMT jigs


----------



## sparkalite (Nov 14, 2012)

*Woodrat new owner*

Hi folks, I've only had my rat for a few days but so far it's proved the best bit of kit I've ever owned, I am a retired professional Carpenter and Joiner so am quite used to making hand made joints including dovetails, I really enjoy making joinery projects and have just completed an apprentice peice for my wife, the rat has made dovetails and M&T joints and a few running mouldings so has been virtually used daily for the past week.
I have a home made router table that was built from my own experience of many shop bought ones, taking all the best ideas and putting them into one bench, it has a tilting top so router adjustment is done standing up, and it's over four feet long to help prevent tip of workpeices, I can't see the rat taking over the jobs done on the table, but it certainly does a lot of very clever jobs, it feels like doing it by hand but quicker and a whole lot easier.
I've noted many comments about the inacuracy of using pencil lines to work to, well I've been using them for my hand made cuts for over fifty years so why change now, I'm really looking forward to exchanging ideas and thoughts with other ratters so please make comment on my first submission,


----------



## able339 (Nov 28, 2011)

Seems a lot of y'all are high on the router boss... Makes me think about looking into one..


_I cut it off twice and it's still too short..._


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

JD - TN said:


> Seems a lot of y'all are high on the router boss... Makes me think about looking into one..
> 
> 
> _I cut it off twice and it's still too short..._



Welcome to the forum N/aJames?


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

If anyone is interested I have a Wood Rat for Sale.


----------



## chengiz (Oct 30, 2010)

sparkalite said:


> Hi folks, I've only had my rat for a few days but so far it's proved the best bit of kit I've ever owned,


I am really happy to hear that because I just got my WoodRat a few days ago and have been busy mounting it and making little add-ons. I am a hobbyist and the idea of making fine dovetails by hand was frankly daunting. I hope it works for me as well.


----------

